# Noch eine Frage zu Vision-Systemen.



## drfunfrock (13 Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte bis vor 2 Jahren Kameras für Vision-Systeme (Kameras mit eingebautem Prozessor) von einer Firma gekauft, die von Cognex aufgekauft und deren Produkte dann systematisch kaputt gemacht wurden und auch nicht mehr existieren. 

Meine Aufgabe besteht darin, dass ich die Position eines Lichtpunktes auf einer Fläche vermessen soll. Da der Lichtpunkt auch grösser sein kann, muss ich vorher den Mittelpunkt ermitteln können. Die Aufgabe ist also nicht sonderlich aufregend. Hat jemand einen Tip für einen Produzenten für Kameras mit eingebautem Prozessor für Visionsysteme?


----------



## Zefix (13 Dezember 2010)

Mir fällt grad nur Vision Tools ein.


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Musst mal schauen, aber evtl. hat da SICK was im Programm.


----------



## erzteufele (13 Dezember 2010)

haben die heutigen nicht immer ein controllpanel wo die verarbeitung abläuft.
zumindest ist das bei omron, keyance so..

hätte noch eine alte kamera wo die verarbeitung in der kamera steckt ... die waren von vision system´s


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Dezember 2010)

Ne, das Suchwort ist "Smart camera" wie ich jetzt herausfand. Es gibt da eine Reihe von Lieferanten. Mal schauen.


----------



## wupper-sps (13 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
versuche es mal bei IBN-GmbH Kevelaer.


----------



## Guste (13 Dezember 2010)

Denke die Visionsensor von Wenglor BS40  oder die Pedants von Balluff / IFM erfüllen da auch ihren Sinn.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Dezember 2010)

> Ich hatte bis vor 2 Jahren Kameras für Vision-Systeme (Kameras mit  eingebautem Prozessor) von einer Firma gekauft, die von Cognex  aufgekauft und deren Produkte dann systematisch kaputt gemacht wurden  und auch nicht mehr existieren.



DVT?

Und was spricht gegen Cognex Kameras (Checker oder so)?


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Dezember 2010)

Die haben einen Smart-Cam-Produzenten aufgekauft, machten die sehr gute Software kostenpflichtig, um dann kurz darauf das ganze Program einzustampfen. Und warum soll ich bei einem Produzenten kaufen, der keine Produktkontinuität zu bieten hat oder sich seinen Mist zusammenkaufen muss?  Da kann ich keine Produktweiterentwicklung erwarten, die für mich sinnvoll erscheint.  

Beijer  hat die Zusammenarbeit mit denen eingestellt. Das allein wäre für mich Grund genug.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Dezember 2010)

@TE:
Ich setze die von www.vision-control.com ein ... 
Die geforderte Aufgabe wäre damit auf jeden Fall drin ...

@All:
ich würde gerne den Thread noch ein bißchen aufblasen.
Genau wie der TE hadere ich "ein wenig" mit der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Technik. Vielleicht sind meine Anforderungen da zu hoch - obwohl ich ja eigentlich nur etwas funktionierendes brauche.
Können wir hier nicht vielleicht einfach mal darstellen, wer welche systeme im Einsatz hat und was er damit macht und wie zufrieden er damit ist ? Vielleicht auch welche Einschränkungen es gibt ?
Mich persönlich würde hier alles, dass mit Bildvorverarbeitung zu tun hat (vor allem welche Möglichkeiten es da so gibt, die wirklich in der Praxis funktionieren) interessieren.

Ich weiß z.B. dass Cognex ein System hat, dass eine Beschriftung oder einen Data-Matrix-Code uf einer zerknüllten Chipstüte erkennen kann. Leider habe ich solche Aufgaben aber nicht. Ich würde z.B. gerne erkennen ob Federn und Halteärmchen in einem Bauteil richtig eingelegt sind - das kriegt das o.g. System aber nicht hin.
Ich würde auch z.B. gerne zwischen unterschiedlichen Prüfungen umschalten können ohne am Eingang eine Impuls-Sequenz zu übergeben.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## drfunfrock (15 Dezember 2010)

Was mir im Allgemeinen bei den ganzen Produktbeschreibungen fehlt ist, welche Werkzeuge mir zur Verfügung stehen. Hier wäre es zum Beispiel eine Idee, wenn es im Rahmen dieses Forums irgendwie ein Wiki gebe. Denn Angaben wie viele Pixel eine Kamera hat, sind nun wirklich nicht hinreichend.  Es gibt z.B. für Python eine morphologische Toolbox und ich hätte die gekauft, wenn die Programmierer denn auch den Kram aktualisiert hätten. Die Toolbeschreibung liesst sich aber vorbildlich. Ein Beispiel 

In der Industrie wird häufig auf das Vermessen abgefahren. Alltägliche Probleme, dass zu einer Lichtquelle mit parallelem Strahlengang für das Vermessen von Objekten keine telezentrischen Objektive verkauft werden, sind wohl üblich. Ich habe es jedenfalls erlebt, dass ein Lieferant und "Experte" uns das verkauft hat. Das mit dem "telezentrisch" habe ich dann auch erst später herausbekommen. 

Es braucht ein Wiki mit: 

1) Für jedes Produkt eine Liste mit Werkzeugen und Bemerkungen zur Implementation für jedes Werkzeug. 
2) Wir kundenfreundlich ist ein Produkt: Z.B. ist Scorpion immer auf einem PC installiert und die Lizenz gilt nur für diesen. Das hat zur Folge, dass bei einem Abrauchen des PCs man auf die Reaktion von Tordivel angewiesen ist. 
3) Wie gut lässt sich das Produkt an eigene Bedürfnisse anpassen? Meistens gibt es für die Prüfungen ein OK/Nicht OK. Bei vielen Produkten muss man ins Eingemachte, wenn man simple Koordinaten übermitteln will. Aber auch das Lesen und Schreiben der RS232-Schnittstelle kann zum Experiment werden, wenn die eingebaute Sprache und Unterstützung Event-basiert ist (Scorpion). Ohne Kommunikationsbibliothek würd ich Scorpion jedenfalls nicht kaufen. 
4) Stabilität
5) Kompetenzbewertungen für Lieferanten (Das sollte aber nicht durchgeführt werden, wenn man nicht abgemahnt werden will)

6) Strategien für die Lösung von Problemen. Das könnte z.B. das Resultat einer Diskussion hier im Forum sein.


----------



## drfunfrock (15 Dezember 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @TE:
> Ich setze die von www.vision-control.com ein ...
> Die geforderte Aufgabe wäre damit auf jeden Fall drin ...



Das sieht wirklich gut aus. Mal schauen, was die Software so bietet. Es gibt übrigens auch noch National Instruments, deren Preise mir aber generell zu hoch sind.


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Dezember 2010)

Bei den ganzen tollen Features und Möglichkeiten darf die Verarbeitungszeit nicht vergessen werden. Führte schon öfters dazu, dass wir letzendlich doch wieder bei Cognex gelandet sind. Der Kauf von DVT war wohl eher gut durchdacht: Know How einkaufen und in zukünftige eigene Produkte stecken, zudem einen Konkurrenten ausschalten (ach ja: für langsamere Sachen hatten wir auch DVT im Einsatz).


----------



## drfunfrock (16 Dezember 2010)

DVT war nicht schnell, aber günstig und einfach zu programmieren. Wenn es von der Zeit nicht reichte, kaufte man eben eine 2. Kamera. Ich habe mit solchen Kameras überprüft ob mehradrige Kabel richtig montiert wurden oder ob ein Connector zufriedenstellend eingelötet wurde und dafür reichte es. Es brauchte vor allem keinen PC. 

Hätte ich so etwas wie das hier oder das hier genommen, wäre es wesentlich komplizierter und teurer geworden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Dezember 2010)

... ich bin ein bißchen enttäuscht ...
Ich hätte mir in diesem Thread ein bißchen mehr Beteiligung gewünscht ... ich glaube der TE auch. 
Naja ... vielleicht klappt es ja noch ...


----------



## drfunfrock (16 Dezember 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ich bin ein bißchen enttäuscht ...
> Ich hätte mir in diesem Thread ein bißchen mehr Beteiligung gewünscht ... ich glaube der TE auch.
> Naja ... vielleicht klappt es ja noch ...



Ich hab hier manchmal das Gefühl, Ings sind ein Haufen von Einzelkämpfern. Da wo ich wohne, ist es usus, sich zu vernetzen, allein schon um den Alltag etwas netter zu machen und neue Chancen auszuloten.   

Geht das hier niemanden auf den Sack, dass wenn er etwas über Vision-Systeme auf Web-Seiten liesst, dass da nur heisse Luft rüberkommt? Testet mal National Instruments mit einem Anruf. Die Ings dort sind immer sehr bemüht, aber wenn man etwas zu viel fragt, haben auch die wenig zu bieten.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Dezember 2010)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Geht das hier niemanden auf den Sack, dass wenn er etwas über Vision-Systeme auf Web-Seiten liesst, dass da nur heisse Luft rüberkommt?


Doch ... geht mir genauso wie dir.
Aber immer wenn ich (ganz egal bei wem und in welcher Sparte) mit irgendwem telefoniere, dann bin ich immer *der Einzige*, der sich beschwert, etwas anders haben will oder den Fehler hat. Ich weiß natürlich, dass das Blödsinn ist - aber so ist das Spiel ...


----------



## drfunfrock (16 Dezember 2010)

Übrigens für optisches Zubehör sollte man mal bei Edmund Optics reinschauen.


----------



## drfunfrock (16 Dezember 2010)

Cognex hat einen Knall weg. Für die Ausgabe von Werten muss man einen OPC-Server installieren und da verlangen die allen ernstes, dass man die UAC unter Win7 abschalten soll. Der Rest der Software funktioniert auch nur eingeschränkt. Ich kann Dateien nicht im Dokumente-Ordner ablegen, weil dann das Proggie abstürzt.

Ok, der OPC-Server macht sowieso Probleme unter Win7. Na ja....


----------



## Zefix (16 Dezember 2010)

Wir hatten bis vor ca. 10 Jahren die Slycams von Vision Tools im Einsatz.
Man musste halt zum Einstellen/ändern mit dem Laptop dran.
Aber sonst liefen die ganz gut, und Service ist bis heute Super.
Haben jetzt aber nur noch die Software auf unseren OPs mitlaufen mit eingebauten Framegrabberkarten.
Die Software ist auf Deutsch und "eigentlich" recht einfach gehalten, Einarbeitungszeit je nach Fall brauchts trotzdem ;-)[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*


*[/SIZE][/FONT]Evtl. die Easy V60? Mit der hab ich allerdings keine Erfahrung, da bei uns nicht im Einsatz...
http://vision-tools.com/wb/pages/de/produkte/systeme.php


Das wär evtl. was du suchst (3. letztes Bild):
VT-SlyCam III
http://www.hmp-tec.de/Bildverarbeitung.html

Gruss Andi


----------



## drfunfrock (16 Dezember 2010)

Resultat zu Cognex: 

Die Software ist shiny, einfach und funkt mit einem Testbild innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Auch morphologische Operationen kennen die Smart-Cams! Aber: Die Anpassung an Win7 ist nicht vorhanden. Resultat: Nock-Out. Zudem braucht es zum Auslesen und Loggen von Koordinaten immer einem PC mit OPC-Server. 

Ich hab mich mittlerweile entschieden, es soll eine Kamera mit eingebauten Prozessor werden und ohne OPC-Server. Ich bin auf etwas aus, dass die Daten per TCP/IP sendet, zb. einen einfachen String. Mit den DVT-Kameras war das jedenfalls möglich. Ich hatte damals einen Client mit LabView schreiben müssen. Zu viel Schnick-Schnack ist einfach hinderlich. Die meisten von diesen Smart-Cams sollten in der Lage sein, eine kreisrunde Fläche innerhalb von 10ms zu finden, damit ich einen Laserpunkt etwa 50-100mal pro Sekunde messen kann.


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Dezember 2010)

> Zudem braucht es zum Auslesen und Loggen von Koordinaten immer einem PC mit OPC-Server.



Stimmt so nicht, die hatten vor ein paar Jahren schon ein Beispiel auf Ihrer Seite, wie man von der Kamera Werte in ein Excel Sheet reingeschrieben hat (da ist natürlich ein PC erforderlich, aber sicherlich kein OPC), das hat schon funktioniert. Wir haben die Kameras oft per Ethernet/IP an die SPS gehängt, das war sehr einfach, wird bei Dir wahrscheinlich nicht gehen. Ich denke, Du hast die falschen Leute am Telefon. Ich gebe Dir mal per P.N. den Namen von jemandem mit Ahnung.


----------



## drfunfrock (17 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe noch mal in die Software hineingeschaut und es ist möglich einen TCP-Client laufen zu lassen, der beliebig formatierte ASCII-Daten sendet. Aber dank sei dir Oberchefe.


----------



## van (13 Februar 2011)

ich will die Diskussion nochmal hoch holen

ich beschäftige mich derzeit mit dem Gedanken etwas in die Bildverarbeitung einzusteigen.

Bis jetzt habe ich Systeme von Scorpion gesehen und hatte auch schon einen Vertreter von Polytec im Haus, der erste Eindruck war ganz OK.

Aber da muss es ja auch noch andere Systeme geben mit ein paar Pro und Contras ....


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
da gibt es "gefühlte" tausende an Systeme - manche sehr ähnlich bis gleich - andere wieder nicht.
Entscheidend ist :
- Man muß sich ziemlich damit auseinandersetzen.
- kein System deckt alle Problematiken ab
- nicht alles, was du selbst gut sehen kannst, ist für die Kamera auch sinnvoll auswertbar.

Was willst du denn konkret mit so etwas machen ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Februar 2011)

Scorpion ist streng PC orientiert und die brauchen für nahezu jeden Hersteller ein eigenen Treiber. So bekamen die es nicht auf die Reihe, innerhalb von 2 Wochen einen Treiber für einer Basler-Linienkamera zu fixen, die 8000Linien abtasten sollte.  Python als Programmiersprache ist klasse. Wenn man allerdings das in Kombination mit Win32-Events benutzen muss, um die RS232 zu nutzen, wird es übel. 

Zudem mag ich die Bindung der Lizenz an den PC nicht. Ich habe später herausgefunden, dass die dazu die MAC-Adr. der Netzwerkkarte heranziehen, aber ein USB-Dongle wäre besser gewesen, um schnell einen PC ersetzen zu können.


----------



## van (15 Februar 2011)

Qualitätsicherung, EOL-Anlagen, Montagekontrolle (Spritzgussteile, Verschweißte Kunststoffteile, Innenraum Komponenten für Automobil,...). Alles Aufgaben die ich mit Scorpion Systemen zumindest schon gesehen habe.

Die Lizenzierung an die MAC-Adresse fand ich jetzt auch etwas komisch. Wobei wenn mir mein Laptop mit Siemens Lizenzen abraucht habe ich auch ein Problem.

Bei den Kameras wurde mir versichert das man beliebige  Firewire und GigE Modelle verwenden kann oder die Webcam des Laptops.

 Python als Programmiersprache fand ich auch sehr interessant. Kann ich zwar noch nicht, wollte ich aber schon immer mal programmieren.


----------



## Schlossstube (10 November 2012)

Ich benutze Scorpion schön seit drei Jahre und bin sehr zufrieden da mit.

 Ist leider nicht so kostengünstig kann aber fast alles und ist sehr einfach zu programmieren.

 Der MAC Adresse ist kein Problem, da wenn der Computer mal kaputt geht kann man die Adresse Manuel einstellen.

 Ein USB-Dongle ist auch nicht alles, bei uns wurde mal eine geklaut wahrscheinlich durch das sie ausschaut wie eine USB Stick. 

Gruß
Schlossstube


----------

